# Can you move a nest?



## tipper

Our Founder's Day Parade will be held in March 15. Normally we all ride our horses in it and they need to be trailered over to where it starts. This year a dove has made her nest in the horse trailer. It was an excellent choice by her since it's safe, out of the weather and usually completely private. Is there any way we can move the nest out temporarily? I can put it up at about the same height by parking my car in the trailer space and putting the nest either in my car or on the roof. It would only be for a few hours. 

We have decided if there is no way to move it we'll just skip the parade this year rather than destroy all her hard work. On the other hand the parade is really fun and something we look forward to... but there will be another one next year.

I wouldn't mind trying to hitch a ride with someone else who's trailering over for one horse. But I think it's too much to ask for rides for four horses.


----------



## Whitefeather

Are there any eggs or babies in the nest thus far, Tipper? That will most likely be a key factor.

Although I've never moved a nest, I've read it's not a good idea. 
However, others may have a thought or two that will enable you to enjoy the day *& *keep the dove *happy* & safe as well. 

I'm hoping everything will work out. Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## tipper

AZWhitefeather said:


> Are there any eggs or babies in the nest thus far, Tipper? That will most likely be a key factor.
> 
> Although I've never moved a nest, I've read it's not a good idea.
> However, others may have a thought or two that will enable you to enjoy the day *& *keep the dove *happy* & safe as well.
> 
> I'm hoping everything will work out. Please keep us posted.
> 
> Cindy


No babies that I can hear and I haven't wanted to drive her off the nest to check for eggs. But she is spending her time sitting on it.


----------



## Lovebirds

I would expect if there aren't babies now, there probably will be by March 15th. 
I also expect that if you move the nest, they will abandon the babies or eggs. 
Now, if there ARE babies there now, then by March 15th they would be about 2 weeks old, and you MIGHT be able to put the nest in the same general area and they would take care of the babies, but it's risky. At two weeks old, they certainly wouldn't starve in a few hours and if the parents didn't take care for
them anymore, you could always take them in and raise them yourself.  
I guess it just depends on how important the parade is and what's actually in the nest right now.
If you wanted to check on the nest, you would scare the bird away, but she would come back after you leave. They won't abandon the nest or babies because you touch them if that's what you're worried about. That's an old wives tale.


----------



## warriec

if you move now when there are eggs they will not set again but will re build and relay.

i would candle and see how far development is and they decide if its worth the risk of of moving. if the incubation just started it would be ok as they will relay soon but in if its last stage i will get them complete it otherwise it wud be a waste of effort


----------



## Charis

tipper said:


> Our Founder's Day Parade will be held in March 15. Normally we all ride our horses in it and they need to be trailered over to where it starts. This year a dove has made her nest in the horse trailer. It was an excellent choice by her since it's safe, out of the weather and usually completely private. Is there any way we can move the nest out temporarily? I can put it up at about the same height by parking my car in the trailer space and putting the nest either in my car or on the roof. It would only be for a few hours.
> 
> We have decided if there is no way to move it we'll just skip the parade this year rather than destroy all her hard work. On the other hand the parade is really fun and something we look forward to... but there will be another one next year.
> 
> I wouldn't mind trying to hitch a ride with someone else who's trailering over for one horse. But I think it's too much to ask for rides for four horses.



I'm really impressed that you are willing to skip the parade. That would be the safest choice.
Several years ago we had a news story here about a pigeon that laid her eggs on a electric company utilities truck. The fellows that drove the truck provided food and water for the stow-aways.The eggs hatched and every day the mom , dad and babies went on utility calls. It was pretty cute and very unusual. More likely that mom would abandon the nest.


----------



## Matt D.

Well, (just a suggestion) Could you call someone that has room for your horses in their trailer? Or could you ride your horses to the parade (would take alittle longer but it would feel more 'real'.) Either of those ways would be a win-win for both you and the doves.


----------



## yellowking

tipper said:


> Our Founder's Day Parade will be held in March 15. Normally we all ride our horses in it and they need to be trailered over to where it starts. This year a dove has made her nest in the horse trailer. It was an excellent choice by her since it's safe, out of the weather and usually completely private. Is there any way we can move the nest out temporarily? I can put it up at about the same height by parking my car in the trailer space and putting the nest either in my car or on the roof. It would only be for a few hours.
> 
> We have decided if there is no way to move it we'll just skip the parade this year rather than destroy all her hard work. On the other hand the parade is really fun and something we look forward to... but there will be another one next year.
> 
> I wouldn't mind trying to hitch a ride with someone else who's trailering over for one horse. But I think it's too much to ask for rides for four horses.



Doves are extremely sensitive to their surrounding, I would advise you not to move the nest if you don’t have to. They can even tell if their eggs have been turned or not. If you do anything strange they will more then likely abandon it. Even if there are no eggs presented, I would advise you to leave it alone.


----------



## tipper

We've decided to let her sit in peace and wait for next year's parade. She's quite brave and I was able to walk slowly to within about a foot of her. Didn't go any closer but I'm so used to them exploding out of the orange trees when you get anywhere near them that it surprised me she was holding her ground. I put some bird food in there for her and will put water in tomorrow.

Thank you everyone for your advice and suggestions.

If only she was a pigeon.


----------



## Lovebirds

I'm glad and impressed that you've made this decision. The little Dove and babies appreciate it too.......even if they don't know the predicament they put you in.  Unselfish people like you are rewarded in time for thier actions. I hope your reward for this decision is FABULOUS!!


----------



## Maggie-NC

You almost have me in tears with your kindness. Birds have such a hard time continuing their species because of pollution and predators. It is wonderful you are willing to forgo something that obviously means a lot to you to let them raise their babies in peace.

Doves are "explosive" just like you described. The mom sits at night and the dad during the day and I doubt either of them would continue to sit the nest if it is disturbed. 

It is wonderful she will let you get so close to her.


----------



## zimmzimm3

Thank You so much for not moving the nest i am sure that the doves really appreciate it. I know i sure do.


----------

